# Equiping Chaplains



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey everyone Im gona be gettin a jump pack chaplain soon and was wondering how everyone equips theirs and also what bits and gear come in the box with the chaplains?thanks


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

As for the kit, I really don't know... but my fave setup was always a Chap with both Crozius and Power Fist. A 2+ save goes well, too.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

rafunparked said:


> Hey everyone Im gona be gettin a jump pack chaplain soon and was wondering how everyone equips theirs and also what bits and gear come in the box with the chaplains?thanks


I prefer a chaplain with Terminator armour and a storm bolter, always good...


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

I never give mine the termie armour always a jump pack so he can jump about with a kitted up assault squad and bring alot of hurt to your enemy sooner and stall his battel line giving you more time to move your troops about water down his lines! well thats just my opinion of course.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Chaplain with jump pack comes with his usual power weapon and a bolt pistol (and the jump pack, of course). As for what he should be given... well, he's actually already pretty much perfect.

One of the best ways to equip a Chaplain is as follows (assuming you're playing Codex Marines)

*Chaplain*
- Bolt pistol
- Frag grenades
- Crozius Arcanum
- Jump pack
Pts: 107

This guy is quite cheap and is excellent at leading Assault Squads, making them even more deadly with his _Litanies of Hate_ special rule while also making the entire unit _Fearless_. If you have the points, it can pay to add terminator honors as well since it's so cheap and the extra attack is hard to complain about.

Good luck,

Katie D


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

A JP Chappie? Eh. I only use them in pretty big games, leading Assault Squads. Otherwise he skulks down Kasr Lutien's streets in Termie armor, mushing heretics and Xenos into paste. For mine, I use:

Reclusiarch
-Power Fist
-Crozius Arcanum
-Frag & Krak nades'
-Melta Bombs
-Rosarius

This fella's pretty good at mushing tanks, combined with an Assault Squad, Deep Strike behind that Baneblade with two Meltas and a mess of Plasma fire. Woo-hoo!

-Dirge


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Pwr fist and crozius is the way to go. upgrade further with artificier armour and term. honours.
choose which init you want to go on ea. rd. Have ability to bust tanks as well.
5 attk (6 on thecharge with re-roll to hit). Toooooo sweeeeeet.

Dirge--don't need melta bombs when you have the almighty fist. (5 attk vs 1 attk)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, but the Almighty fist does not do well against Land Raiders. 8+2D6 is better than 8+D6, and they're cheaper.

-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm a fan of the jump pack chaplain, although I tend to field a Master of Sanctity and give him some unnecessary equipment such as artificer armour. I usually run him like this-

-Master of Sanctity
Bolt pistol, crozius arcanum, jump pack, frag grenades, terminator honours, rosarius, artificer armour

He's just got a bit more staying power than the Reclusiarch, which I've found I need the way I use him.


----------



## Janus Blackheart (Jan 24, 2008)

All the chaplain models are sweeeet. I have on in Termie armour one with jetpack and one on a bike. You want to run it with whatever your best CC unit happens to be as he adds alot of punch to the unit. I also dont add a lot of wargear as he comes with so much already and is a great points value.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I give my chap a Bike, Crosius, Thunderhammer, Termie honors, artificer armor.

and I run him with an assault squad. kills bugs (and eldar, and tau, and marines, and guard, and sisters, and necrons, and the inquisition, and orks) dead.


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys/girls I decided to equip him with the powerfist and put him in with my assualt squad. Now I have some hard hitting units that can be just about anywhere really quick.thanks again


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

when u put a chappy in termie army, do they get an extra attack for termie honors?


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

Wise choice rafun, the jumpack/powerfist model is boss. And powerfists are incredible.

I would give my first born son for a real power fist.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My favorite used to be twin LCs on a JP chaplain. It's a very nice combo, if a bit expensive.

But then they updated the BA codex and made it illegal (fuckers) so I go for the "Five Point Upgrade" to my JP chaplain and give him a Death Mask, an extra Wound, and an extra point of Leadership for 5 points.

In other words, I buy Lemartes and call him something different ;-)

Otherwise, Powerfist is nice because you can save it for tanks, or for when you;re up against someone with a better Init than you and just use your free power weapon the rest of the time. Just don;t forget you don;t have to use the fist all the time.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Cpt. Galus---terminator honours are included in terminator armour (per sm codex under terminator armour gear write up). Yes,that would be +1 attack.


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

A Chaplain's almost got everything he needs! The best marine invulnerable, a power weapon and re-rolling all fails to hit in the first round of each combat.I'd take an Admantine Mantle if I've got the points, but usually its Artificer Armour, Twin Lightning Claws, Frag/Krak Grenades and Terminator Honours.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

psychomidget99 said:


> re-rolling all fails to hit in the first round of each combat.


Only on the round he charges. He (and the squad he's leading) don't get to re-roll misses if they get charged.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Careful not to over-load him though.

Term honors are practically mandatory, but things like a mantle and arty armor are expensive options, especially if you gave him claws or a fist. Remember, he's still only one model, give him too much swag and you lose a big chunk of points when he goes down


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's usually not much need for a mantle, in my experience-- he's done his damage by the time he's getting punched by a power fist or the like. Artificer armour, on the other hand, is worthwhile most of the time, since it's not exactly hard to pick on an independent character in close combat, and people who know how to fight Space Marines well will usually go after the characters if they're pretty much stuck in melee. They do the most damage, after all.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

True, but if I'm planning to take down an IC in combat, I'm going to be using power weapons.

Meanwhile they're all but immune to shooting if you play them right.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with the individuals who toss a JP on him and the standard Chap. gear. I'm not a big fan of overloading them either, as they do cost a huge chunk of points and they only have 2 W. Either way they definately augment your army greatly and can be killer in close combat. I think it all comes down to what you want to do with your army! Goodluck!


----------

